# For the Romanites of this board...



## Blue Mythril (Jul 7, 2005)

A few weeks ago I had my exam for my Rome 90BC to 14AD unit. Lots and lots of interesting questions there, but one really stood out and I thought it'd be interesting to get a discussion going.

The question was:

*The 21st century is also an age of violence and rhetoric. How well do you think George W. Bush would have survived the 1stC BC?

*Have at it my pretties!

(Oh, and naturally I chose this as one of my questions  Even though I normally avoid this type of exam question, I just couldn't resist)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 7, 2005)

The Decline of the Roman Empire would have happened 400yrs sooner?


----------



## Stalker (Jul 7, 2005)

Ave, Divinus Caesar *Georgus Virgultus* Magnus, Victor Johani Kerryi , Augustus Atlantidae Novae (Americae), rex omnia terrarum novorum et cetera!


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 13, 2006)

it would still be around today.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 14, 2006)

Most likely he would have had the fate of most Roman leaders  and end up murdered by his own guard.


----------



## edott (Jan 14, 2006)

He and caligula would probably always be mentioned in the same breath.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 14, 2006)

Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> *The 21st century is also an age of violence and rhetoric. How well do you think George W. Bush would have survived the 1stC BC?
> *



That's a very interesting question - the problem, being, that George W Bush is essentially a figurehead - the dumb frontman for powerful senatorial and familial interests. 

The big guns of 1st BC Rome were leaders in the traditional sense - people driven by personal idealism and powerful support. 

I can't really see a leadership position for George W Bush in Rome of any period, except maybe on a par with Romulus Augustus (the last emperor, and puppet of Germanic masters). 

However, as a figurehead for the interests of a powerful family - sure, a senatorial role will suit. Probably lose his head, though.


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah. J.Kerry or A. Gore would have done such a good job. rome never would been anything more then a city state.


----------

